# Looking for Jobs in Singapore



## krishna_amaze (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Am working in India as Electronics/Hardware Engg. with an MNC. Have 4 years exp.
Have a masters degree in related subject as well. To enhance my career options i was looking at working in singapore. But have no clue as to how to go abt it.
I do not want to go and search for jobs in singapore. Is there any way where we can be in India and look for jobs in Singapore? 

Pls help me out!!


----------



## yun (Apr 25, 2013)

You can try sending your resume over to a few companies or job agencies first, see if there's a response. Maybe you could do a phone interview or something.


----------



## krishna_amaze (Apr 29, 2013)

@Yun ...Ill try that.. How were you able to move to singapore?


----------



## krishna_amaze (Apr 29, 2013)

no buddy.. any electronics engg jobs?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pappocelli said:


> do u are interested to be insurance agent ?


from based in Cebu, what are you selling here ?

And .. Foreigners cannot sell insurance here .. what was your question again ??


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

pappocelli said:


> do u are interested to be insurance agent ?


foreigners cannot be an insurance agent


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> foreigners cannot be an insurance agent


+1 

Technically they cannot sell insurance, but .. one too many guy gets employed as a market survey / tele-sales specialist etc .. 

Good luck trying to fend off MOM when they do catch up with the violation ..


----------



## ctvr (May 2, 2013)

If you are insist to stay there and do everything per online, sorry to say but you're chance is really low because you need to compete with others that already in Singapore and applied for the same job as you.


----------



## krishna_amaze (Apr 29, 2013)

ctvr said:


> If you are insist to stay there and do everything per online, sorry to say but you're chance is really low because you need to compete with others that already in Singapore and applied for the same job as you.


That is true ... but arent there recruitment agencies who would help u out...?? Bcos I see a lot of people in this forum talking abt moving to singapore with an offer...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

krishna_amaze said:


> That is true ... but arent there recruitment agencies who would help u out...?? Bcos I see a lot of people in this forum talking abt moving to singapore with an offer...


writing names of recruiters etc. here is not appropriate, I guess. It's considered as soliciting. however, you can try to google jobstreet and jobsdb, those two are the most common reqruiting pages in Singapore.


----------

